# Teichumbau, Neugestaltung



## juerg_we (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen teich vor 20 jahren gebaut,und natürlich viele fehler gemacht ,aber der teich lebt bis heute.
aber der zahn der zeit hat an der folie genagt(0,8 mm pvc vom baumarkt),am rand ist sie brüchig geworden. dann läuft noch genau mittig im teich ein rohr sodass ich in der mitte des
teiches kerzengerade nach unten gebuddelt habe bis ich auf 1.3 m war. schaut euch die fotos an
dann seht ihr was alles schief gelaufen ist,ich habe auch unter der folie kein vlies,toi toi toi,alles noch dicht,habe auch noch nie wasserwechsel gemacht,die goldorfen und die 2 grosen kois sind von anfang an im teich,habe nur filter und eine 36 watt uv lampe am teich. mein teich ist im 
moment 4 mal 8 m gross und an der tiefsten stelle 1.3 m tief(ca 1 qadratmeter).ich habe hier im forum gelesen wieviel wasser ein fisch für einigermasen optimale bedingungen braucht.
jetzt will ich den teich erweitern(weil meine fisch auch so gross geworden sind) auf 8m mal 12 meter mal 2 meter,aber er soll 80 cm aus dem boden schauen sodass ich auf ein volumen von 100000 liter komme,jetzt meine fragen:
ich möchte die flachwasserzone im nachhinein in den teich bauen mit diesen betonringen einfach umlegen und ins wasser legen (natürlich viles darunter)(da der teich ja 80 cm aus dem boden schaut) dann habe ich über den ringen dann 30 cm wassertiefe und die fische haben was zum verstecken,ist das ok oder sollte man das nicht machen?.
als folie will ich epdm 1,15 mm und natürlich diesmal mit vlies (900)nehmen.
die mauer wird aus beton massiv 20 cm mit eisen. die seiten will ich mit styropor (40 mm)dämmen,hält das das styropor auf dauer aus ,schon mal danke im vorraus.
gruss jürgen


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen.

:willkommen unter den schreibenden Usern. 

Wenn es mein Teich wäre, so würde ich vom Einbau zu vieler Betonteile absehen. Erstens sind sie relativ rau (wenn die Fische sich mal dran schubbern gibt das fiese Wunden) und zweitens trau ich dem Zeug bezüglich Wasserwerten nicht über den Weg.

Das Styropor soll außen oder innen an die Wand?

Alles in allem kann ich Dir bei Deinem Projekt leider nicht sehr viel helfen, da die Form eher Richtung Koiteich geht... 
Aber vielleicht antworten ja doch noch ein paar (Hoch)Teichbesitzer auf Deine Fragen.


----------



## Janski (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hi Jürgen,

bist du sicher, dass du 100.000 Liter willst ?

Ohne High End Filtertechnik kommst du da glaube ich nicht weit.

Denn in einem so großen Teich wirst du der Goldfischplage nicht mehr gewachsen sein und
die schei*** dir den ganzen Teich voll.

Bedenke auch, dass du bei 8x12m kaum in der Lage bist kranke Fische heraus zu fangen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## juerg_we (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

hallo,erstmal danke für die antworten.
hallo annett ,also siehst du das mit der rauheit habe ich nicht so gesehen,die pflanzringe scheiden jetzt aus.
ich möchte keinen reinen koiteich,sondern ich möchte mein teich so groß wie möglich machen weil ich gedacht habe je mehr wasser desto besser.das styropor soll zwischen mauer und folie(von aussen dann gesehen erst die mauer ,dann das styropor,dann das viles,dann die folie),aber ich weiss halt nicht ob das auf dauer geht.
hallo jan ,
also einen high tech filter gibt es mit sicherheit nicht,wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich gedacht das das so ok wäre,es sind ja nur die maximalgrössen des teiches,kleiner geht auch,was meinst du wie gross der teich max ohne komplizierten filter werden darf,kann.
gruss Jürgen


----------



## Janski (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hi Jürgen,

solange wie du die Goldfischplage in den Griff bekommst und viele Pflanzen
einsetzt ist das größere Wasservolumen von Vorteil.
Nur wenn deine Goldfische sich immer weiter vermehren, kommt schon das erste Porblem, weil bei 8m Breite reicht kein Kescher aus um Fische zu fangen.

Du könntest dir natürlich einen kleinen Räuber reinsetzen der jedes Jahr den Nachwuchs vertilgt.

Ich hatte vorher einen ähnlichen Teich wie du und habe meinen vor 2 Jahren auf 50m³ gebracht.
Dieses Volumen finde ich ganz gut.
Der Teich ist 4 - 4,5m breit und 13m lang.

Sowas in der Größenordnung würde ich dir auch empfehlen.

Fotos kannst du dir bei ,,Mein Teich'' angucken.
Ist noch auf den ersten Seiten.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast Du evtl. mal ein Bild, wo man mehr von der Teichumgebung sehen kann?
Muss es denn unbedingt der Aufwand mit einem Hochteich und dann wieder eingebauten Pflanzzonen sein, wenn man mit einem "naturnahen" Bau wesentlich günstiger zum Ziel kommen könnte?


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

wieso legst Du Dir nicht einen schönen Pflanzenteich an, oder reduzierst Deinen Goldfischbestand radikal? So wie ich das im.mo sehe herrscht bei Dir eine starke Überbevölkerung im Teich...welche auf Dauer nicht gut gehen kann, hier ist weniger mehr. 

Auch wenn Du vergrößerst würde ich nurnoch einen kleinsten Bruchteil der Fische wieder einsetzen und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreifen, dass sich Deine Fische nicht wie schwimmende Ratten ( ) vermehren. Dies könnte Beispielsweiße mit dem Einsetzen eines Sonnenbarsches in Angriff genommen werden...es gibt aber auch noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Schau mal in unsere Forensuche!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

hallo,also bisher war ich so mit dem teich zufrieden,auch mit den fischen wo drinnen sind,aber wie ihr schon gemerkt habt sind es ziehmlich viele,jetzt kommt noch das problem mit der folie die hart geworden ist dazu,daher will(muss)ich wenn ich es ihnen bequem machen will etwas ändern,der besatz ist schon seit 10 jahren so ,ich möchte einen fischteich ,bei naturagart habe ich gelesen das der teich so gross wie möglich ausgelegt werden soll,weil auf die paar meter folie kommt es dann auch nicht an,aber wenn ich dann eien grossen teich habe und ihn nicht mehr sauber bekomme ,das will ich auch nicht .
das mit dem hochteich habe ich bei einem kollegen gesehen und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen,deshalb habe ich dieses system ins auge gefasst,wenn ich den teich in den boden eingraben müsste ,bekäme ich die erde nicht unter und ich denke ich müsste alleine für das wegfahren mit containern 3000 euro bezahlen.
ich habe noch ein paar fotos gemacht wo der teich hin soll,die form möchte ich so behalten nur halt grösser,
der baum muss natürlich weg,ich denke der hat alleine ein wurzeldurchmesser von 10 metern.den max platz den ich da habe ist 10mal 16 metern freie fläche die ich benutzen darf,der teich soll oben bis an 50 cm an die garage gehen ,die letzten 50 cm möchte ich dann eine schräge bauen zum hochteich,damit die __ frösche und das andere getier an das wasser kommen.
ich bin für alle anregungen dankbar.
gruss 
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

hallo an alle,
so der startschuss für mein hochteich ist gefallen.
ich mache ihn aus eichenholz,die bretter die ich bekommen habe haben 100cm länge 3cm dicke
und alle unterschiedliche breiten.
der teich wird 6.5 meter breit und 11.5 meter lang.
die eichenbretter werde ich mit windrispenband von innen zusammenhalten und von aussen mit drahtseilen zusammenziehen.
wenn ihr interesse habt werde ich gerne weiterberichten.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Servus Jürgen

Natürlich besteht Interesse 

Also bitte weiterberichten und mit Bildern "ausschmücken" :beten

Verstehe ich das richtig das die Bretter den Hochteichteil halten sollen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Servus Jürgen,
natürlich haben wir Interesse daran.
Lies Dir mal meinen Thread vom Teichumbau Durch, klicke in meine Signatur Teichumbau.
Ich habe auch einen Art Hochteich verwirklicht.
Habe allerdings mit einer Natursteinmauer gearbeitet.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
LG Markus


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

Hallo,
ja logo immer her mit den Bildchens !!!
Wir wollen ja schliesslich sehen wie Du dich abrackerst! hihihi
Nei im ernst da sind hier schon alle gespannt drauf,wie Dein Teich aussehen wird.
mfg


----------



## juerg_we (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau,neugestaltung*

hallo teichdaddy,
mit dem abrakern hast du recht,momentan bin ich an den vorbereitungen und dafür muss ich in das holz 15000
löcher bohren damit alles zusammenhält,die passende menge schrauben habe ich schon in der garage stehen.
(natürlich habe ich bohrlehren gemacht,aber bohren muss ich sie trozdem) gut 33% habe ich gestern mit hilfe eines freundes gebohrt,werde mal ein paar bilder davon machen.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
hier ein paar bilder von meinem anfang beim teichumbau


----------



## juerg_we (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

der aussenumriss steht(leider nicht so gut sichtbar ,ist der gelbe schlauch=
die provisorischen abdekungen sind für meinen besuch(__ fischreiher),ob es hilft weiss ich nicht.
bei bild 8 so sieht später der rand aus(oben kommt natürlich noch eine abdeckung drauf)
der aussenumriss des neuen teiches ist ca 31m ,ein segment hat ungefähr 10cm.also muss ich ca 310 segmente bauen,
bei bild 10 sind die hälfte der schrauben die ich dafür gekauft habe.


----------



## pyro (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Das mit dem Holz kann ich mir jetzt nicht so ganz vorstellen wie Du das machen willst. Ob das Holz mit einem Stahlseil drum herum dann auch den enormen Druck aushält weis ich nicht. Bei der Lösung mit der zuerst genannten 20cm dicken Mauer mit Eisen usw. wäre mir sehr viel wohler und Du hättest auch sehr viel weniger arbeit.


Bezüglich Deiner Aussage der Aushub abtransportieren mit Containern würde 3000 Euro kosten das bezweifle ich. Sicher sind das einige Kubikmeter aber so teuer sollte das nicht sein. Es ist ja wieder verwendbarer Mutterboden und kein belastetes Erdreich, sprich Sondermüll.

Du kannst auch mal in meinen Teichbauthread reinsehen. Bei meinem erhöhten Wasserfallbecken habe ich zur Terrasse hin auch eine Gartenmauer aus Fertigsteinen. Die Folie + Ufermatte ist zwischen die Steine geklemmt. Das ist auch eine gute Lösung die mir gefällt.

Ich werde den Thread beobachten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Servus Jürgen,
ich weiss nicht ob Du meinen Thread gelesen hast?
Bei Deiner Ausführung mit Eichenholz hätte ich in Punkto Haltbarkeit etwas Bauchweh.
Auch von der Stabilität her bin ich mir da nicht so sicher - aber ich bin kein Statiker.
Mir persönlich scheint eine Stein/ bzw. Betonmauer wesentlich stabiler.

Oder willst du trotzdem betonieren und nur noch mit Holz verkleiden - ich steh etwas
auf dem Schlauch?
LG Markus


----------



## Sveni (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

eine sehr interessante Holzbau -Variante!
Gefällt mir persönlich ausgesprochen gut.

Da Holz mein persönlicher Lieblingswerkstoff ist, hier noch einige Tipps:

Auf deinem ´´Schraubenlagerfoto´´ erkenne ich einiges an verzinkten und auch einige Standard-Schrauben.
Diese sollte man, selbst wenn man keine direkte Berührung mit Feutigkeit hat, nicht verwenden. 
Im Aussenbereich ist generell A2 und A4 zu verwenden.(Auch die Seile) Bis so ein Standard 6mm Spax durchrostet, wird es zwar Jahre dauern, aber auf lange Sicht lohnt sich die Edelstahl-Ausführung alle mal.
Zum Thema Holz kann ich dir nur empfehlen, alle Seiten und auch die Schnittkanten vor dem Zusammenbau farblos zu lackieren. Das reine ´´ölen´´ einer Schnittkante ist kein dauerhafter Feuchtigkeitsschutz. Ebenfalls verhindert das allseitige Lackieren ein späteres ´´Verwerfen´´ im Holz, da es keine Feuchtigkeit mehr aufnehmen kann.
Am Beginn, sowie am Ende der ´´Holzwand´´ empfelhe ich eine mehrfache Befestigung an einem festen Bauteil ( eingerammter Stahlträger, Hauswand, oder ähnl.)

Der Werkstoff ´´Eiche´´ reagiert generell sehr empfindlich auf Feuchtigkeit (Verwerfen),
also jede noch so kleine Ritze, Fuge Spalte einfach farblos lackieren.

Wenn du dies konsequent umsetzt und dein __ Eichen-Holz immer effektiv kontrollierst und nachbehandelst,
wird es jede Steinmauer und dich selbst überleben.

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht!


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## juerg_we (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
also hier mal ein paar aktuelle bilder meines teichumbaus,leider ist dieses jahr das mit dem wetter nicht so toll,daher hinke ich ein wenig mit meinem plan hinterher,aber immer weiter gehts,
ab donnerstag soll es ja schöner werden


----------



## Ferdinand (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo

Weiß noch nicht ob du das Thema mit dem Filter schon geklärt hast.
Aber wenn du Platz für einen 100m³ Teich hast, hast du bestimmt auch genügend Platz für ein Tonnenfilter System.
Die haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie recht Preisgünstig sind, beliebig Erweiterbar und ein gutes Filter Teichvolumen Verhältnis bieten.
Durch die Forum Suchfunktionen und Google findest du viele Beispiele und Bauanleitungen.

Grüße
Ferdinand


----------



## juerg_we (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
wieder ein paar bilder meines fortschritts
leider ist von meinem hochteich als noch nichts zu erkennen,aber die vorarbeiten(die ich jetzt mit 2 freunden als 
verstärkung habe)lassen den schweiss gut laufen. wir haben gestern rund 8 kubik erde entfernt und dazu noch
von meiner ehemaligen flachwasserzone die wurzeln herausgeschlagen,die eine fläche von ca 6 qadratmeter und eine höhe von 30 cm gehabt haben.aber jetzt ist es geschafft.die grünen fässer im hintergrund geben dann die neuen filter von denen habe ich 4 stück mit je 330l volumen ,aber ich glaube das wird meine winterarbeit. guss jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

so hier mal den aktuellen stand meines teiches,leider geht das stellen der rahmenteile nicht so flott wie ich mir das gewünscht habe aber es funktioniert .
zum chema 
1 graben gezogen ,verdichtet,mit der schlauchwaage 4 mal ausgerichtet(3mal hat irgentwie etwas nicht gepasst)
unkrautvlies hineingelegt ,pflastersteine in der form des teiches hinengelegt,dann die rahmen gestellt(jeder rahmen hat eine schraube unten zum höhenausgleich,links und rechts der rahmen wird folie reingelegt und einen ringanker betoniert.so bleibt in der mitte das holz frei und das wasser kann ablaufen und die rahmen stehen nicht im nassen
gruss Jürgen


----------



## bigfoot (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

spannend und eigentlich gut gedacht, aber mein Gefühl sagt, die Kraft über dem großen Umfang kann das nicht halten! Das einzige Element, was das Auseinanderbiegen/brechen der Holzstäbe verhindert ist der Umfangs"draht", der ist entschieden zu dünn. Die Zugkraft im Draht steigt hier proportional zum "eingeschlossenen" Durchmesser. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesselformel


----------



## Sveni (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo bigfoot,

durch die geschwungene S-Form kann die ´´Kessel-Formel´´ nicht angewendet werden.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht.
Die Konstruktion hätte möglicherweise tiefer eingelassen werden müssen,
eine seitliche Aussteifung, sowie eine Fixirung in der X und Y Achse (Zug und Druck Achse)
erhalten müssen.

Mir persönlich macht aber das unbehandelte Holz mehr Kopfweh  
Es wird Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und sich verformen und drehen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## bigfoot (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Das ist schon richtig, sollte nur ein Beispiel sein. Trotzdem geht die Wasseroberfläche in die Zugspannung der Seile ein. Stell Dir vor, 4 Leute fassen sich an die Hand und versuchen z.B. 4 eingeschlossene Leute im Innernen zu halten. Geht? Geht! 
Jetzt nimm mal 100 Leute, die eine eingeschlossene Menschenmenge (ca. 1000, ) nur mit Händehalten im Zaun halten sollen. Geht? Nein. 
Da nützt auch eine wellenförmige Aufstellung nur begrenzt bis wenig.


----------



## juerg_we (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo ,bigfoot
von innen werden noch 3 stahlbänder eingeschraubt ,bei der berechnung habe ich mich immer ein wenig an diesen schwimmbädern orientiert,und die halten ja auch. aber wissen werde ich es erst wenn das wasser eingelassen wird.
hallo sveni,also mein holzlieferant hatt gesagt das ich da nichts machen brauch zwecks behandlung des holzes,es ist 3 jahre abgelagert und astfrei,er hat gesagt das ganz venedig auf eichenpfählen steht und das schon sehr lange,das holz bekommt zum wasser keinen kontakt ,auch nicht wenn der teich einmal überlaufen sollte,es wird nur mit der normalen witterung konfrontiert.aber ich habe mir da auch gedanken gemacht .
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Sveni (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Alles richtig!!!
Aber fragen wir doch mal Jürgen,
wie hoch das Wasser überhaupt stehen wird? Oder es kommt noch ein beplflanzter Erdwall von aussen gegen das Holz?Oder es werden punktuell senktrechte zusätzliche Befestigungen dazugefügt?
Hatte ich übrigens Jürgen schon empfohlen.

Trotz allem, ....ein höchst interessantes Projekt!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## juerg_we (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
also das wasser steht 80 cm über 0 und es gibt keinen erdwall.
die pfosten stehen und am samstag wurden die ringanker betoniert(4 kubik beton)
ich muss sagen im nachhinein mehr arbeit als gedacht aber jetzt ist es geschafft.


----------



## Mack 13 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Respekt Macht einen gutes bild 
LG
Markus


----------



## bigfoot (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

tolle Konstruktion, sieht sehr gut aus - hoffentlich hält es


----------



## juerg_we (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
ich hoffe auch dass es hält,
ich werde euch auf dem laufendem halten ,selbst wenn es nicht so funktioieren sollte,aber ich drück mir mal alle daumen.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
so die folie ist drinnen ,natürlich vorher 2 mal vlies
hier ein paar bilder ,mit dem momentanen wasserstand habe ich 10000 liter drinnen,ich lasse das wasser abens ca.4 stunden laufen ,so versuche ich so wenig falten wie möglich zu bekommen,aber meine teichform hat halt leider viele falten weil kleben will ich nicht.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
bin jetzt mit dem füllen in der endfase,bis jetzt hält alles ,der wasserstand ist jetzt 60 cm über boden,
momentan bin ich bei 55000 liter.habe jetzt 62 quadratmeter ausgerechnet.
und wie schaut es aus bis jetzt?


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

also, ich finde das schaut sehr interssant aus.
Ich bin schon drauf gespannt, wie du die Verkleidung von außen gestaltest.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Mack 13 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Super weiter so


----------



## pyro (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Die Arbeit die Du Dir machst ist unvorstellbar. Es sieht gut aus und ich hoffe es hält. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht über die Jahre...

Hoffentlich bist Du gut versichert weil 50 000 Liter Wasser unkontrolliert im Garten das kann uncool werden...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Oh ja, irres Projekt. 
Warum hast Du nicht Steine genommen und gemauert? Ich denke es wäre billiger und robuster geworden? 
Ich teile alle Bedenken der Vorredner (-schreiber). 
Zumal Du ja immer Kondeswasser zwischen Holz und Folie hast. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob man das mit Venedig vergleichen kann? Luft, Kondenswasser, Schimmel werden an dem Bauwerk nagen? 
Wie gesagt, sehr geniale Konstruktion Hut ab, ein wenig Angst hätte ich auch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Sveni (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich kann mich nur wiederholen!

Sehr interessantes Projekt. Hut ab, hast echt viel geschafft
50.000l ohne viel zu baggern....toll !

Die Seile sehen auf den letzten Foto´s um einiges stabiler aus. Hast du hier nochmal den Durchmesser zu früheren Variante erhöht?
Meine Bedenkern zum unbehandelten (__ Eichen) Holz muss ich trotzdem weiterhin anmelden!!!
Laß dich aber dadurch nicht irretieren Weiter so!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## juerg_we (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
entschuldigung für die späte antwort,
hallo Ralph also eine verkleidung gibt es nicht ,ich will es so lassen,
hallo pyro,versicherung habe ich keine,aber wenn ich jetzt im wohnzimmer sitze und auf den teich schau
dann habe ich schon ein komisches gefühl,aber seit ich im einem anderen thema(ich glaube hochteich mauern oder zimmern) gelesen habe dass eine firma ein regenfass mit 6000l anbietet und ich gelesen habe wie das aufgebaut ist und auch winterhart ist schlafe ich ruhiger,ich habe ausgerechnet dass ich auf 10 cm breite einen druck von 35 kg habe davon das meiste ja unten.
hallo gartenteichumbauer ,ich habe mir das vorher 1 jahr überlegt was ich mache(mauern oder betonieren)
dann hat mein holzmann gesagt dass er holz hat dass er mir geben könnte und dann  wurde die idee zum holzhochteich geboren.
ich wollte schauen ob dass so geht und auch anderen die anregung geben das es so auch gehen kann(muss ja nicht so gross und hoch sein)
gegen den schimmel habe ich das so gemacht dass das holz keine verbindung zur erde oder zum wasser hat und immer gut durchlüftet wird,innen habe ich auf das holz erst folie drauf gemacht dann 3 mal vlies und dann die folie.
über die haltbarkeit des holzes muss ich mich auf meinen holzmann verlassen(was mir natürlich entgegen kam) der hat gesagt eichenkernholz hält ewig.
die konstruktion die ich gemacht habe arbeitet natürlich auch(was ich als vorteil sehe)und es ist alles so stabiel dass ich jetzt sogar der meinung bin dass das auch mit fichte oder kiefernholz (das würde ich dann auch behandeln)geht.
hallo sveni, die drahtseile sind immer noch 8mm und ich muss noch dazusagen dass das mittlere noch nicht unter spannung steht weil es erst halb eingefädelt ist.
wir haben mal zu dritt probiert oben am holz zu ziehen ,es rührt sich nichts.
ich hoffe das ich anderen die lust und auch das vertrauen so etwas zu bauen gegeben habe,
ach übrigens das wasser ist jetzt schon grün ,aber was glaubt ihr da habe ich zeit bis nächtes jahr für den neuen filter und was für einen filter ich jetzt brauch um das wasser sauber zu bekommen(wasservolumen ist wenn er ganz gefüllt ist 65000 liter) 20 qadratmeter flachwasserzone wird auch noch gebaut.
ich bin für jede anregung offen (positiv oder negativ).
gruss
jürgen


----------



## bergi (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen, 
tolles Konzept und eine Konstruktion, die ich so noch kaum gesehen habe 
Weniger als Sorgen zur Haltbarkeit - Eiche ist wirklich brutal robust - würde mich im Moment die Frage beschäftigen, wie das von der Gestaltung her werden soll.
"So lassen" geht zumindest nicht - dieser Folienrand oben und unten - nö. Wäre doch schade um das schöne Holz. 
Eventuell von unten locker mit großen Kieseln anhäufeln, und oben einen Rand drauf?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## pyro (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

werden diese Regenfässer nicht in den Boden eingegraben?? Selbst wenn nicht - ein Regenfass ist rund - eine Runde Form ist am stabielsten, so ist ein Rundrohr auch stabiler wie ein Vierkantrohr - Dein Teich ist eine 8...

Wie bist Du auf 35 Kilogramm auf 10cm gekommen??

Hast Du auch die Kraft des Eises bei gleichzeitig kaltem Holz/Eisen bedacht?



Ich finde Deine Arbeit und Idee spitze, da will ich nichts schlecht machen aber bei so einem gewaltigen Projekt hab ich bauchweh. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich seit 20 Jahren bei der Feuerwehr bin und schon so manche Keller gesehn hab wo weniger als 50 000 Liter Wasser reingeloffen sind...

Wie machst Du denn den "Flachwasserbereich"?


----------



## juerg_we (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo stefan,
also der rand bleibt so nicht ,oben kommt noch ein abschlusshandlauf (der 4cm in den teich schaut und der rest nach aussen)mit einer breite von 23 cm drauf und dann wird die folie vorne mit einem edelstahlflachband angeschraubt.
unten werde ich noch eine leichte schräge machen und dann den rest abschneiden(damit das regenwasser nicht ans holz läuft)


----------



## juerg_we (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo pyro,
also das regenfass wird nicht eingegraben es steht frei.
zu den 35 kg bin ich durch den druck gekommen ,monentan habe ich 70 cm über 0 also einen druck unten von 0,07 bar pro qadrad cm also 700 gramm und der nimmt nach oben ab bis auf 0,also wenn ich konstant 700 gramm hätte ,hätte ich 700 kg pro qadratmeter aber da der druck nach oben abnimmt sind es nur die hälfte also350 kg pro quadradmeter und er ist überall gleich und ich denke der addiert sich nicht sondern ist überall der selbe. aber selbat wenn der druck auf die innere 8 geht ,wird er ja von den anderen streben abgefangen,
am anfang habe ich mir auch sorgen um den eisdruck gemacht,aber ich habe im www gelesen dass eis auch faul ist und sich immer den leichten weg sucht und der ist nach oben.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

also den flachwasserbereich mache ich indem ich einen boden 30 cm unterhalb des randes einziehe
(aus eichenholz) sodass die fische unten durch schwimmen können und oben wird bepflanzt und abgesperrt damit alles auch gut wächst,besonders unterwasserpflanzen weil die in meinem alten teich nicht überlebt haben.
gruss 
jürgen


----------



## bigfoot (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

erstmal Glückwunsch und ganz großen Respekt vor der vielen Arbeit, die ihr Euch gemacht habt, und mit einem Abschlußrand oben sieht es bestimmt auch ganz toll aus.

Sieht so aus, als würde es halten 

wie Du richtig gerechnet hast herrscht unten ein Druck von 7 kg auf einem Quadratzentimeter, das Holz hält das und wie es aussieht das Zugseil, dass ja 7 kg mal x m halten muss, wohl auch.

Frost hätte ich auch nicht die Bedenken, da die Konstruktion durch das Seil "elastisch" ist.

Wir drücken trotzdem sicherheitshalber weiter die Daumen.

gruß Stefan


----------



## juerg_we (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
also bis jetzt hält alles ,aber irgendwie verstehe ich die fische nicht,sie gehen nicht in das tiefe wasser .
aber zu meiner konstruktion,der teich friert nicht wie ich gedacht oder geahnt habe von der seite wo er aus dem boden schaut zu,sondern gott sei dank nur von oben,ich habe auch den eindruck dass das holz (4cm) mit innen 2mal 10mm vlies sehr gut isoliert,ich habe mal an der seite geschaut und es ist kein eis an der seite nur oben.
wir haben hier jetzt schon seit sonntag dauerfrost ,am tag ca -4 und nachts ca-10(heute waren es -15),warum gehen die fische nicht in tiefe(tiefste stelle 2,5m)?
habt ihr eine antwort??????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## gartenmatz (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo erstmal.....



Ich war lange nicht hier und hab deinen Thread grade erst gefunden.
Und nach erstmal kurzem Überfliegen fällt mir nur eins ein......

Du hast echt Eier mein Lieber 
Der Teich ist eine irre Nummer.
Da muss man drauf kommen..... und das muss man sich trauen.......Respekt
Wenn das nicht hält reicht die Brühe locker für 3 Keller ....

Ausserdem kann ich mich einiger Kritik an der Bauweise nicht anschliessen.
Mein einziges Bauchweh ist die Haltbarkeit des Holzes auf Dauer.
Da hättest du dir noch eine Lasur oder einen anderen anstrich gönnen sollen, der das Ganze nochmal 5-7 Jahre haltbarer macht.
Aber ansonsten ist die Planung grandios.

1. halte ich die Verplankung in dieser Ausführung für stabiler als jede gemauerte Wand.
    Wegen dem Stahlseil und der aufgenagelten Windrispe auf der Innenseite.
    Den äußeren Betonring hätte ich persönlich etwas größer dimensioniert.

2. Hast du wahrscheinlich grade jetzt den Riesenvorteil, daß der Rand eben nicht so starr ist und 
    der Teich ein Zufrieren möglicherweise noch wegstecken würde.
    Gemauert ist er jedenfalls bei Frost anfälliger.


Das war eine Mordsarbeit und ich wünsche Dir daß das Ding 30 Jahr hält....aber echt.


Matze


PS:  Was deine Fische angeht....... die geniessen den Ausblick.....


----------



## juerg_we (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo matze,
danke danke für die blumen,aber wenn ich jetzt hinausschaue und das sehe glaub ich es selber nicht,alleine das aufstellen der planken hatt ca 3wochen gedauert.
wegen des holzes,mein lieferant macht normalerweisse weinfässer daraus und der hat gesagt locker ohne alles 30 jahre,ob es so ist sag ich dir in 30 jahren,zum eis :momentan habe ich auf dem teich ca 20cm eisdicke und ich laufe jeden tag ausenherum und schaue ob sich was aufbässt,aber gott sei dank alles noch ok.
es kommen oben nächstes jahr noch 8 cm drauf(25cm breiter handlauf)deshalb ist  die folie noch länger und unten wird eine 2cm hohe hohlkehle (damit das wasser nicht so stark ans holz läuft)gemacht und dann die untere folie abgeschnitten.
wenn es jetzt krachen würde könnte ich eisschwimmwn machen,aber ich hoffe das alles hält.
danke das es dir gefällt.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo, wollte mich auch mal kurz wieder melden,
also ,der hochteich hatt den winter ohne probleme überstanden,es hatt auch bis jetzt keinen einzigen fisch gekostet. die verschönerungsaktionen finden später statt,jetzt schaue ich erstmal dass es den fischen besser gefällt,und das ist jetzt mein problem,ich würde gerne unterwassserpflanzen und seerosen in den teich machen,aber an grünzeug überlebt in dem teich nichts länger als 2 tage,was muss ich machen dass die fische das günzeug in ruhe lassen,oder muss ich sogar soweit gehen einen teil vom teich abzusperren(was ich nicht will),
gibt es da ideen?????????


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Servus Jürgen

Ich freue mich mit Dir das die Fische den Winter gut überstanden haben 

Machst da noch was außenrum ... 

Pflanzen haben bei manchen Koi keine Chance ...

Hört man immer wieder


----------



## juerg_we (20. März 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo,
wollte mich mal wieder melden,
also der teich hält,jetzt baue ich gerade die filter und ich bin bei der bepflanzung und habe mir so eine schwimminsel gekauft (120 mal 180 cm) ,sieht halt einsam und verlassen auf dem teich aus,desshalb will ich mir noch ein paar aus meinen eichenholzbeständen bauen(min 5 stück 150 mal 150 cm),jetzt meine frage ,gibt es probleme wenn ich ca 150kg eichenholz (das gute in der mitte des baumes ohne rinde) in meinen teich einbinde oder geht das ok????? . bin für jede antwort dankbar.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo
also habe jetzt nach 8 wochen bauzeit meinen filter (fast) fertig
er hat mich ca 500 euro gekostet.
es ist ein filter mit 8   300 litern  behältern 
1 behälter ist der vorfilter 
dann kommt 6 mal schwammfilter von grob nach fein
der letzte ist dann der biofilter
das innenleben ist aus 24mm pvc hartschaumplatten
der vorfilter ist mit 6 kasetten ausgestattet ,eine kasette hatt 63 mal 42 cm und ist mit 0,3mm siebgewebe
bestückt.
meine überlegung war ,wenn die erste kasette voll ist läuft das wasser in die nächste,so hoffe ich einen grossen reinigungsintervall zu schaffen(ich hoffe)
die verbindung der fässe habe ich mit 3 mal 75 mm ht rohr gemacht .die filterleistung habe ich mit 30000 liter
berechnet.
bei den schwammkasetten habe ich darauf geachtet dass ich die schwämme von oben entnehmen kann
pro schwammkasette sind 6 schwämme 50 mal 50 mal 3 cm drinen und unter den kasetten sind dann noch kleine bioschwämme drinn.
aber schaut selbst.
ich stehe für alle antworten zur verfügung.
die ersten bilder sind der vorfilter.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo,
also ich habe den filter aufgestellt und provisorisch mal laufen lassen,
um die pumpe zum reinigen schnell aus dem wasser nehmen zu können habe ich ein camlok system
mit 50 mm durchmesser aussen verwendet und kann man direkt an die 1 1/2 zoll pumpenausgang(sind ca 45mm
aussendurchmesser ) mit einer schlauchschelle anschrauben


----------



## doh (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

dein Projekt verfolge ich schon von beginn, wie schon einige geschrieben haben "Hut ab du hast Eier" kann ich mich nur anschließen 
Dein Filteraufbau sieht sehr interessant aus, könntest du hierzu bitte einmal eine Skizze machen wie das Wasser durch den Filter strömt?
Komme nicht so ganz dahinter ob die Matten von unten Durchströmt werden oder von vorne 
Bezüglich dem Eichenholz in den Teich einbinden würde ich dir mal den Bau von Karsten nahe legen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

kurzer Auszug 





> die Gerbsäure der Eichenbretter hat das Wasser erstmal braun gefärbt.



Glaube auch gelesen zu haben, dass es dann einen rot/braunen Stich bekommt...aber sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr  am besten selbst mal lesen 

So dann allen noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## juerg_we (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo marcel,
die filtermatten werden von der seite durchströmt,zwischen 2 matten ist ein hohlraum indem das wasser nach unten und dann durch die abtrennung nach oben läuft.
ich habe mal ein chema aufgemalt (ich bitte die qualität zu entschuldigen)
aber leider habe ich in meinen system die 3 mal 75mm verrohrung trotz aller berechnung zu klein gewält,
bei 13000 liter durchfluss ist schicht im schacht,dann läuft die erste tonne über,ich muss da min 20000 liter durchquetschen,also die verbindung grösser machen,also mit meinem kleinen filter zusammen bin ich jetzt bei 20000liter filterleistung ,wollt ursprünglich auf 30000 liter,aber das wasser ist trotzdem klar


----------



## juerg_we (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau, Neugestaltung*

hallo,
hier noch ein paar aktuelle bilder,wenn alles so weit läuft wierd alles natürlich verschönert die neuen wasserauslässe sind jetzt auch verlegt und werden später in die umrandung integriert sowie auch alle anderen leitungen die noch zu sehen sind.
zu dem vorfilter ,das 1 bild ist nach 6 tagen betrieb  das 2 bild ist noch ein "sauberer"
die anderen bilder sind mein 2ter filter,schaut sie euch an 
gruss
Jürgen


----------

